# A few trade ideas



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

As a wise man once said, the tradechecker is a dangerous tool.

*Dallas trades* 
SG Michael Finley (18.6 ppg, 4.5 rpg, 2.9 apg in 72 games) 
PF Antoine Walker (14.0 ppg, 8.3 rpg, 4.5 apg in 82 games)

*Dallas Receives* 
PG Jason Kidd (15.5 ppg, 6.4 rpg, 9.2 apg in 36.5 minutes) 
C Alonzo Mourning (8.0 ppg, 2.3 rpg, 0.7 apg in 17.9 minutes) 
PF Aaron Williams (6.3 ppg, 4.1 rpg, 1.1 apg in 18.6 minutes) 
SG Lucious Harris (6.9 ppg, 2.0 rpg, 2.0 apg in 21.8 minutes) 
*Plus/Minus* +4.1 ppg, +2.0 rpg, and +5.6 apg

*New Jersey Trades* 
PG Jason Kidd (15.5 ppg, 6.4 rpg, 9.2 apg in 36.5 minutes) 
C Alonzo Mourning (8.0 ppg, 2.3 rpg, 0.7 apg in 17.9 minutes) 
PF Aaron Williams (6.3 ppg, 4.1 rpg, 1.1 apg in 18.6 minutes) 
SG Lucious Harris (6.9 ppg, 2.0 rpg, 2.0 apg in 21.8 minutes) 

*New Jersey Receives* 
SG Michael Finley (18.6 ppg, 4.5 rpg, 2.9 apg in 72 games) 
PF Antoine Walker (14.0 ppg, 8.3 rpg, 4.5 apg in 82 games)

*Plus/Minus* -4.1 ppg, -2.0 rpg, and -5.6 apg
Reason for Dallas: We get a great PG to mentor Harris and we get a *possible* center
Reason for Jersey: They get their starting PF and SG. They get a massive expiring contract in Walker and a not so good (year shorter than Kidds) contract. Throw in a few draft picks and maybe some cash?

------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Dallas trades: PF Antoine Walker (14.0 ppg, 8.3 rpg, 4.5 apg in 34.6 minutes) 
PF Christian Laettner (5.9 ppg, 4.8 rpg, 1.9 apg in 20.5 minutes) 
C Calvin Booth (4.9 ppg, 3.9 rpg, 0.4 apg in 17.0 minutes) 
Dallas receives: PF Tyson Chandler (6.1 ppg, 7.7 rpg, 0.7 apg in 22.4 minutes) 
PF Jerome Williams (6.2 ppg, 7.0 rpg, 1.1 apg in 24.1 minutes) 
PF Antonio Davis (8.8 ppg, 8.4 rpg, 1.7 apg in 32.1 minutes) 
Change in team outlook: -3.7 ppg, +6.1 rpg, and -3.3 apg. 

Chicago trades: PF Tyson Chandler (6.1 ppg, 7.7 rpg, 0.7 apg in 22.4 minutes) 
PF Jerome Williams (6.2 ppg, 7.0 rpg, 1.1 apg in 24.1 minutes) 
PF Antonio Davis (8.8 ppg, 8.4 rpg, 1.7 apg in 32.1 minutes) 
Chicago receives: PF Antoine Walker (14.0 ppg, 8.3 rpg, 4.5 apg in 82 games) 
PF Christian Laettner (5.9 ppg, 4.8 rpg, 1.9 apg in 48 games) 
C Calvin Booth (4.9 ppg, 3.9 rpg, 0.4 apg in 71 games) 
Change in team outlook: +3.7 ppg, -6.1 rpg, and +3.3 apg 
Reason for Dallas: They get 3 decent bigmen who can all rebound
Reason for Chicago: Get massive caproom and a good player in Walker


----------



## Tristan (Jan 13, 2003)

Dallas trades: PG Tony Delk (6.0 ppg, 1.8 rpg, 0.9 apg in 15.4 minutes) 
SF Jerry Stackhouse (13.9 ppg, 3.6 rpg, 4.0 apg in 29.8 minutes) 
PF Antoine Walker (14.0 ppg, 8.3 rpg, 4.5 apg in 34.6 minutes) 
Dallas receives: PG Jason Kidd (15.5 ppg, 6.4 rpg, 9.2 apg in 36.5 minutes) 
C Alonzo Mourning (8.0 ppg, 2.3 rpg, 0.7 apg in 17.9 minutes) 
Change in team outlook: -10.4 ppg, -5.0 rpg, and +0.5 apg. 

New Jersey trades: PG Jason Kidd (15.5 ppg, 6.4 rpg, 9.2 apg in 36.5 minutes) 
C Alonzo Mourning (8.0 ppg, 2.3 rpg, 0.7 apg in 17.9 minutes) 
New Jersey receives: PG Tony Delk (6.0 ppg, 1.8 rpg, 0.9 apg in 33 games) 
SF Jerry Stackhouse (13.9 ppg, 3.6 rpg, 4.0 apg in 26 games) 
PF Antoine Walker (14.0 ppg, 8.3 rpg, 4.5 apg in 82 games) 
Change in team outlook: +10.4 ppg, +5.0 rpg, and -0.5 apg. 

TRADE ACCEPTED


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

Why would we want Zo? He's pretty much done for.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

He's said he wants to return

He'd be better than anyone else

Who cares if we have him if we get Kidd


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

Move Bradley for Eisley!


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

Vince for Walker and Josh Howard


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SpeakerBoxxx</b>!
> Vince for Walker and Josh Howard


I would rather keep Howard and get something else for Walker.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>mavsman</b>!
> 
> 
> I would rather keep Howard and get something else for Walker.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>theo4002</b>!
> 
> 
> Who cares if we have him if we get Kidd


Kidd makese this team way way better. More so than a lot of other teams he could go to.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

> Denver trades: Nene Hilario ( ppg, rpg, apg in minutes)
> Denver receives: SF Jerry Stackhouse (13.9 ppg, 3.6 rpg, 4.0 apg in 29.8 minutes)
> Change in team outlook: +13.9 ppg, +3.6 rpg, and +4.0 apg.
> 
> ...


:whoknows:

I figure Denver could use Stack at the 2 and we could use any front court help we can get. Its not a likely trade since both teams are in the west but it works.


----------

